

I Didn't Want To Lean Out - dcwilson
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/i-didn-t-want-to-lean-out

======
AnimalMuppet
I can't believe things are still like this.

Back in the 1950s, my mother had to put up with being told "women don't belong
in math". By a professor. I had presumed that we had moved on since then. It
grates on me whenever I hear something like this.

I'm not in that world. I can't do much to fix it. But I hate that this still
happens.

